

Ask HN: What is the pain you wish someone would cure better/cheaper? - methochris

Virtual only please. Not interested in "real life", unless it directly coralates to a web service :)
======
leeskye
Big data storage. It's expensive and a pain.

~~~
adrianmn
And compete with <http://aws.amazon.com/glacier/> ?

------
adrianmn
search :)

